# psycedelica from psytrance/ darkpsy to ambient dub and whale noises who likes?



## ginjawarrior (Aug 26, 2009)

(looking for psychedelic electronica here from the ages  )
my personal taste in music drifted away from vocals and bands along time ago just wondering who else is about that loves getting down and dirty in the woods to some phatt beats???

i'll start you off with just one of what i like to getdown/smoke/trip/chillout to. if you like it please contribute and subscribe as we wanna get down and dirty here  

first offering

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yOFsnP97whE

p.s. please be a little bit high before you listen as it aint no good otherwise


----------



## abberation (Aug 26, 2009)

Wicked!!! I'm with ya!


----------



## ginjawarrior (Aug 26, 2009)

abberation said:


> Wicked!!! I'm with ya!


good to see you here  hope you liked the first bit of beat i sent you heres another to tickle your taste buds  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EhZJ0cRMo38

please contribute any electronica you might feel special to youself 
(dont rely on me i got far to much and i like a bit of cheese everynow and again  )


----------



## ginjawarrior (Aug 26, 2009)

a bit of chill for those who want to relax http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T0bRB6ST1Wc


----------



## ginjawarrior (Aug 26, 2009)

some more chill for you all  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DBn8wJBUXTk very laid back


----------



## abberation (Aug 26, 2009)

ginjawarrior said:


> good to see you here  hope you liked the first bit of beat i sent you heres another to tickle your taste buds
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EhZJ0cRMo38
> 
> ...


Very nice! 

Check out www.myspace.com/abberationtunes

Some of my beatz. Enjoy!


----------



## ginjawarrior (Aug 26, 2009)

abberation said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Check out www.myspace.com/abberationtunes
> 
> Some of my beatz. Enjoy!


just read your page and waiting for the music but i see your from the london/ south east you remember tyson st, liquid connective the drome?


----------



## abberation (Aug 26, 2009)

Just moved over here about 2 years ago.


----------



## ginjawarrior (Aug 26, 2009)

abberation said:


> Just moved over here about 2 years ago.


cool man are you playing over here then?

so far i like green age and here their dreams its subtle not full on i like 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AQAG3CKoSow
an oldie for ya


----------



## abberation (Aug 26, 2009)

ginjawarrior said:


> cool man are you playing over here then?
> 
> so far i like green age and here their dreams its subtle not full on i like
> 
> ...



Cheers mate! Haven't really played over here much. 

Just focusing on the project for now, but it's allmost ready to be unleashed. Got a few releases coming up though. 

Heres some nice down and dirty beatz check it out: 
http://www.myspace.com/therealbrokentoy


----------



## ginjawarrior (Aug 26, 2009)

abberation said:


> Cheers mate! Haven't really played over here much.
> 
> Just focusing on the project for now, but it's allmost ready to be unleashed. Got a few releases coming up though.
> 
> ...


cool man i quite like broken toy but my heart is much more into dark atmospheric forest psy and the slightly anarchis beats of suomi psy and lots of weird stuff inbetween 

when you looking at chucking your stuff out? you good a good sound going there?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D8vHV0z5ySk down in the deep dark woods


----------



## abberation (Aug 26, 2009)

ginjawarrior said:


> cool man i quite like broken toy but my heart is much more into dark atmospheric forest psy and the slightly anarchis beats of suomi psy and lots of weird stuff inbetween
> 
> when you looking at chucking your stuff out? you good a good sound going there?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D8vHV0z5ySk down in the deep dark woods


Thanks mate. 

Dark-Psy is good! You cant appreciate the lighter side if you have no understanding of the dark!

There a track being released on neurotrance records soon. Check www.neurotrance.org 
They've got some free downloads.

My album should be end of this year / beginning next year.


----------



## ginjawarrior (Aug 26, 2009)

abberation said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> Dark-Psy is good! You cant appreciate the lighter side if you have no understanding of the dark!
> 
> ...


cool man i'll give it go 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1EDI5mYc4Ss darky darky


----------



## Energi (Aug 28, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mU1tgAtVMGk

2nd best Shpongle song IMO (Dorset Perception @ no 1) <3


----------



## ginjawarrior (Aug 28, 2009)

Energi said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mU1tgAtVMGk
> 
> 2nd best Shpongle song IMO (Dorset Perception @ no 1) <3


shpongle are very good they're playing near me soon and i dont have the money to go 

a remix you might like shpongle - once upon the sea of blissful awareness [deep dive corp remix]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7RmjPWWxR0U&feature=PlayList&p=D53256A6A90F0A3E&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=28
*
*


----------



## ginjawarrior (Aug 28, 2009)

more chillout for ya vibrasphere -- tierra azul 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fAuQFgClvyQ&fmt=18
*
*


----------



## ginjawarrior (Aug 28, 2009)

ginjawarrior said:


> more chillout for ya vibrasphere -- tierra azul
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fAuQFgClvyQ&fmt=18


kettel - twinkle twinkle one of my favorite chillout producers 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LBIjnz1dh8o


----------



## ginjawarrior (Sep 15, 2009)

*cough* bump


----------



## iamgrowerman (Sep 15, 2009)

I like the music in those vids. Where can I get them on mp3?


----------



## ginjawarrior (Sep 20, 2009)

iamgrowerman said:


> I like the music in those vids. Where can I get them on mp3?


theres quite a few different places to dl them from but place i like best is torrents.ru the sign up is a little tricky but once your registered all the music section is in english


----------

